# Ich denke mein Corsair HX 850 funktioniert nicht mehr richtig.



## Chris_1982 (9. April 2011)

Dies ist eine Kopie aus dem Netzteil Diskusionsthread, in etwas geänderter Form.

Hallo

Ich habe schon seit ich sage mal anderthalb Jahren dieses Netzteil hier:

Corsair HX 850W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-850HX) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Mit meiner letzten Hardware gab es nur Probleme wie zb Bluescreens in bfbc2 oder einfrieren in manch anderen Spielen.

Ich habe jetzt das Board und den Speicher ebenfalls Corsair in die RMA geschickt.

Die Hardware lief Prime 2 Stunden ganz normal stabil. Doch dann auch noch ein Bluescreen als ich meinen Soundmodus nur ändern wollte.

Als der Speicher nach Herstellerangaben lief kam schon beim Laden in der Map von bc2 ein Bluescreen.

Als dann auf einmal meine 580 Grafikkarte ein lautes Geräusch machte und der Rechner abstürtzte in bc2 habe ich mir gedacht nicht schon wieder.

Mit meinem Board davor hatte ich auch solche Fehler und nicht nur in dem Spiel

Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues System zusammenzubauen.

Und die sorge das mein Netzteil nicht mehr richtig Funktioniert ist groß, ich habe nämlich nicht vor wenn dann das neue System wieder nicht 

funktioniert,daran rumschrauben..zu müssen, das möchte ich vermeiden.. ich würde es vorsichtshalber auch in die RMA schicken um es 

ausgetauscht zu bekommen.Wie läuft das denn bei einem Netzteil werden die generell ausgetauscht oder repariert?


----------



## botr (9. April 2011)

Werden repariert die nt


----------



## Chris_1982 (9. April 2011)

Im Netzteildiskussionsthread hat man mir geantwortet das die ausgetauscht werden weil sich das reparieren nicht lohnt.

Schade das Corsair keinen Deutschen Support hat wie zb EVGA dann könnte man da einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. April 2011)

Natürlich haben wir einen deutschen Support:
Other Language Support   - The Corsair Support Forums

Die Netzteile werden bei der RMA gegen neue getauscht.

Das mit den Bluescreens wird jedoch mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht von der PSU kommen - da gibt es noch viele andere Faktoren, je nach System und verwendeter Hardware 
Wenn ein Bluescreen bspw. beim Sound In/Output wechsel entsteht - deutet das stärker auf ein Problem mit Board/Bios aber am ehesten auf ein Problem mit der Soundkarte bzw. dem Arbeitsspeicher hin.


----------



## Chris_1982 (9. April 2011)

Hallo

Bedanke mich für ihre Antwort

Ich hatte mit dem besagtem Mainboard Asus (RIIIE) ein paar Tage bevor ich den letzten Bluescreen beim Soundmoduswechsel ein aktuelles 

Biosupdate durchgeführt, auf die aktuellste Version. Mit der Soundkarte Auzentech Xfi Home Theater HD hatte ich auch ab und an mal den Fehler 

das die Konsole wo man alles einstellen kann den Fehler anzeigte Konsole Funktioniert nicht mehr oder so ähnlich dies stand auch

ganz deutlich im Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf. Hatte aber den aktuellsten Xfi Auzentech Treiber von der Auzentech Seite zu begin meiner

Windowsinstallation die schon länger herliegt frisch installiert.

Zu dem Arbeitsspeicher der verwendet wurde kann ich nur sagen das der so wie es auf dem Riegel drauf stand überhauptnicht

lief, das war zwar mit 4 GHZ übertaktung und den besagten Ram nach Herstellerangaben dennoch schon beim Laden einer Map im Spiel abstürze.

Oder das Spiel beendete sich einfach zum Desktop. Des weiteren bekam ich in sehr unregelmäßigen Abständen des Hochfahrens des PCs kein Bild.

Es leuchtete dann eine der LEDs rechts neben den Ram Slots (die LED Dram) beim Booten immer durchgängig Rot die sonst beim Booten einmal durchgehen CPU, 

VGA, DRAM..Beim erneuten Hochfahren dann die Meldung Overclocking Failed..press F1 to go to Bios press F2 to Load Defaults oder so ähnlich.

Das ganze kam vor als der Ram mit 1333 Mhz lief es war aber 1600er dazu die Timings 8-8-8-24 1T und 1,64V.....hatte dann auch auf 1,65V 

gestellt.Doch immer wieder dieser Fehler in ganz unregelmäßigen Abständen.

Als ich dann das System ausgebaut hatte stellte ich fest das an einem der Ram Module so etwas wie eine weissliche Masse am Heatspreader

durch die Rille zu sehen war. Ich habe den Speicher dann auch sofort in die RMA geschickt mit meiner Angabe die Fehler und eine Gutschrift, für die Speicher angegeben.

Ich denke mitlerweile die ganzen Fehler werden am Speicher gelegen haben da ich solch Fehler schon mit meinem Board davor hatte.

Ich hoffe natürlich auf eine Gutschrift den bin zur Zeit dabei mein neues System zusammen zu bauen und da sind dies Speicher

auch nicht mit kompatibel. Und wenn ich sie erstzt bekomme werde ich die mit sicherheit nicht weiterverwenden,

da die Angst viel zu groß ist das die dann wieder nicht richtig funktionieren.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (12. April 2011)

Alles klar, danke für das Feedback


----------



## Chris_1982 (13. April 2011)

Ich habe mich wieder verschrieben tut mir leid sorry.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. April 2011)

np


----------



## Chris_1982 (21. April 2011)

Das stimmt zu teil nicht was sie geschrieben haben. Der PC zeigt mit meinem SYstem die selben Fehler wie mit dem alten.

Es kann durchaus auch am Netzteil liegen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. April 2011)

Möglich ist es, jedoch sehr unwahrscheinlich. Wenn man Speicher und Prozessor bzw. Board ausschließen kann, empfehle ich die RMA des Netzteils.


----------



## Chris_1982 (21. April 2011)

Wiso soll es am Prozessor oder am Board liegen wenn ich den selben Fehler schon mit dem alten i7950 und RIIIE hatte, ich bin einfach momentan noch ratlos.

Ich muss erstmal herausfinden was genau die Probleme verursacht.


----------



## widder0815 (21. April 2011)

Ganz einfach mal Gegenprobe mit einen Anderen Netzteil machen (auch wenn es ein Billigteil ist) ... da Hättest du dir eine menge Arbeit gespart (OMG)


----------



## Chris_1982 (21. April 2011)

Jo aber bfbc2 funktioniert im Mp tadellos und übertaktet ist auch nichts und das wird es auch nicht.


----------

